
Ask HN: What has been your experiences with using a terminal on mobile phones? - mkagenius
I wanted to use one, but am not sure if it will be usable enough. If you have been using it for some time, please share your experience. Thanks.
======
onion2k
I use Termux[1] on my Android phone (Nexus 6P). It's not strictly a terminal
app because it's actually emulating a terminal running on Linux instead of
just being a terminal app, but it does the same thing and a lot more (it's got
a version of apt with lots of packages). It's _brilliant_. I can do everything
from SSH'ing in to a box to writing a node.js app all when I only have my
phone with me. Even things like running an express.js server on the phone and
visiting localhost:3000 in the phone's browser works. Plus, I didn't need to
root my phone to use it, which is a bonus if you don't fancy doing that. I
don't use it a huge amount but I've very glad it's there when I need it.

One thing to note is that the stock Android keyboard doesn't give you things
like ctrl or tab, so you need to find a better one. I use Hacker's
Keyboard[2].

[1] [https://termux.com/](https://termux.com/) [2]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.pocketwork...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.pocketworkstation.pckeyboard&hl=en_GB)

